# Fantom is up for sale



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder why fantom is selling the business. I hope they stay here in Michigan and I hope whoever buys them will continue to make great motors. I've used thier stuff for years and have always been impessed. It was also kida cool running stuff that was made right here in Mi. :thumbsup:


----------



## indy-25 (May 9, 2002)

I read they are starting offers at 200k.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea I'm about 199,999 short. I just hope whoever buys it continues making there products to the high quality I've seen. Years ago I meet some of there sponserd guys they all were vey cool. I had one of there hand out motors at a race and they dyno'd it up and tuned it for like $10.00 at the race the motor flat out flew. Ive used ther stuff ever since. It help me to get in to the b or c main ,I can't remember out of almost 50 or so drivers. So I hope they stay here in MI we need every job we can get right now :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## fuzzchop (Sep 28, 2001)

He knows brushless is goimg to kill brushed motors now is the time to get out he's smart.Yeah I know they sell more than just motors.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Last i heard he owes people alot of money.. Maybe the creditors are commin a knocking.. They always had great stuff tho.. I heard this from one of there team drivers at the novak race a year or so back.. So i would tend to belive it more since they were close to the scene.. But it still may have been a rumor.

Like i say thats what i heard..


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I really like their stuff .I've used ther motors for a couple of years I think thier stock motors are fantastic. I hope they stay in business. :thumbsup: I hope that all rumors about owing lots of money are just that,rumors.Once a business goes down that road it can be impossible to get out.


----------

